# What Is The Best Toilet?



## cbayview (Aug 18, 2016)

Hey guys new to the forums here! I'm currently in the middle of remodeling my master bathroom and need your advice on a great, reliable toilet to replace the old "crappy" one...  I was looking around at different sites to compare different models against each other and everyone seems to like the American Standard, according to this comparison chart. Though I've heard that TOTO make excellent toilets as well, but for a premium price. What are your thoughts? Is it worth getting the TOTO or should I just stick with the American Standard? Thanks for your input!


----------



## kok328 (Aug 18, 2016)

Do you need LED lighting?
Seat warmer?
Automatic closing lid?
Music?
Wifi?
Self cleaning and sanitizing?
Waste samplings automatically sent to your doctors office?
Automatic flushing?
 #1 and #2 gpf?
ADA?
Around $1500+


----------



## cbayview (Aug 18, 2016)

Just want a good looking toilet with low water consumption, for a decent price...


----------



## cbayview (Aug 19, 2016)

I was looking at toilets in this chart here. And some others on Amazon. Can you recommend a good one from that list? Don't need to have all of the bells and whistles on it. Don't want the toilet robots to take over and enslave us...


----------



## nealtw (Aug 19, 2016)

A few of the plumbers I know around here are telling me Toto is what they are putting in their houses.


----------



## cbayview (Aug 19, 2016)

Okay thanks! Yea they are a little more expensive, but hey its an investment right?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 19, 2016)

cbayview said:


> Okay thanks! Yea they are a little more expensive, but hey its an investment right?



That's a crappy place to make an investment.


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Aug 20, 2016)

I only use Gerber Viper elongated bowl toilets in both my rentals and my home. I have been using them for about 10 years without any issues.


----------



## SFLman (Aug 20, 2016)

Whatever you buy, be sure to inspect the glaze before you install the dern thing.  We neglected to do that, and it was a very tiresome episode.  I tried a variety of products to fix the problem, none of them worked even a little.  The toilet was impossible to keep clean where there was no glaze, and just got dirtier.  What an annoyance! 

I no longer live in this house, but we did like the way this toilet operated which we got at HD.  It is nice and tall, and could flush a 3 Lb ham I'd bet.  













This is the 16.5 inch American Standard model.  # is 4266.  The cost was $173.72 seven or eight years ago.  AS was very kind.  They sent us a new bowl even though I could not locate the receipt.  






Sorry for the visuals everyone!

The only other thing I'd say is be sure to get a "slow close" toilet seat which we did not have on the throne pictured above.  Of course, when you buy the toilet, the seat isn't included.  The place where I now live does have a slow close seat, and I'll never go back to the old style.


----------



## VanMark (Aug 20, 2016)

I had a similiar situation.Contractor sent me to Home Depot and there were just too many to choose from.He decided to go middle of road around $180 at the time. Said the cheaper ones made in Mexico werent any good.


----------



## SFLman (Aug 20, 2016)

If we had looked, we would have easily seen the problem.  The material under the glaze is rough, dull and chalky.  

After posting I did a search for this model, to see how it has been reviewed over the past few years.  I had forgotten - t's named the Champion 4.  Some people love it, but there are many frustrated and angry owners who report that this toilet "ghost" runs, and the problem doesn't go away when new parts are put in.  

Apparently there' something that needs to match up when it is installed, and it is not obvious to people doing the fix that the replacement piece is notched, and has to be lined up when it is installed.  

Even though some people are unhappy, I'm convinced its a really good toilet.  In my new home, we will be replacing two toilets in the next few years, and I expect to choose this exact model of toilet, unless I see a taller one with good reviews.


----------



## zannej (Aug 21, 2016)

American Standard has some real turds out there. They either don't flush well or they splash when they flush. There are some decent ones, but I personally wouldn't get an AS toilet.

I've heard that Kohler is good.

I upgraded to the Toto Drake with SanaGloss (they are now calling the glaze CeFiONtect). It is great if you don't have a lot of sediment in your water. Most stuff (not all) slides right off and you don't have to clean as often. The Drake has a 3" drain so it flushes very well, but does not splash. The Drake II has a 2.5" drain and doesn't have as powerful of a flush, but it has a better bowl wash feature in terms of how the water sprays in the toilet. It is fairly close in flushing power to the original Drake. The Drake II is more expensive. The Drake I is probably one of the more affordable ones. The link I provided was just the first one from a google search. You could probably find it for less. I don't think they sell that model at Home Depot but the Toto website could say where to buy. I know Coburn's carries it.

I've had my Drake since 2008 and have only had to plunge it about 3 or 4 times (and that was because of problems with the plumbing-- not the toilet). The old toilet we would have to plunge at least twice a week. 

If I didn't have well water with extremely high sediment (particularly iron), the gloss would probably be in better shape. The iron etched itself in and stained it-- still not as badly as the old toilet though. 

TL : DR? My recommendation is a Toto Drake or Toto Drake II with Sanagloss / CeFiONtect. The bowl should have "SG" in the code to designate that it has that glaze.


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2016)

I didn't read all the replies but I have a danze 1.28 gpf and have had absolutely no issues with it. Comfy and takes any load you can give it. Been great for the few years I have lived here. Never a two flusher. Not sure if it is high end or low end but I know it is a great toilet from my experience.


----------



## smith931 (Jan 9, 2018)

It's too late, I think. Hope it will be help you future to chose a toilet.  For a recommendation, I can suggest you go with the TOTO. Its a far better than American Standard. It's the worst toilet I had ever use.  Only diarrhea would go down that toilet without flushing twice. After that, I Replaced it with a Toto. The Toto has not had one problem. it has a quick flush and is less noisy than the American Standard.
It has really very high flushing capacity, For this reason, Toto toilets are known for not clogging as often as standard toilets. For this side, TOTOs are different from other toilets.  Personally, I love their ideas. And I believe that everyone can be satisfied after using TOTOs.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 9, 2018)

Over the years, Toto has shipped me new flush valves twice, for free.
So, 
:thbup:


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 10, 2018)

#13 in this thread shows

Chris
Guest
Posts: n/a

it's a pandemic!


----------



## greenlady0 (Jan 17, 2018)

I shopped online a couple of years ago and found a Toto for the same $ as the American standard although the list$ was for several hundred $ more...you will see their list $ varies from reasonable to insanely expensive all depends on features. love the Toto no problems at all even for a low flow the suction is excellent


----------



## zannej (Jan 18, 2018)

greenlady0 said:


> I shopped online a couple of years ago and found a Toto for the same $ as the American standard although the list$ was for several hundred $ more...you will see their list $ varies from reasonable to insanely expensive all depends on features. love the Toto no problems at all even for a low flow the suction is excellent



Yeah, some of the prices have gone down a bit and now some of the big box stores will even price-match some of the online stores. 
The original Toto Drake has a MaP rating of 1,000 and it takes a lot to clog it.


----------



## Gary (Jan 18, 2018)

Taken from a photo forum I'm on....

The best (Toilet)..... is the 1 you have at the time. :banana:


----------



## greenlady0 (Jan 19, 2018)

yes I agree the Drake with sani-gloss is what we have easy non required cleaning in the past 3 years love it flushes great too for a low flow


----------



## adam_howard (Mar 15, 2018)

A toilet is required in daily lives of people. So, you would certainly prefer a toilet that has higher efficiency and quality,
I find there has already been a lot discussion on this topic and everybody has given their opinion is very appreciable.
As you asked for a recommendation choosing on Toto or "American standard".
I will rather like to recommend TOTO Ultramax which is being recommended by many users worldwide. It contains powerful flushing systems using Double-cyclone flushing  and 1.8 gallons per flush. The performance and features of TOTO Ultramax toilet makes it the best toilet.
[/SIZE]
consisting of parts like tank cover, fitting, polishes chrome trip lever and a Soft Close seat, there is no scope of denying the benefits of TOTO Ultramax toilet. Even if you face any problem with the parts, you can  replace it within  one year limited warranty period.
Before taking any decision i think you should have a look on web for its reviews and customer experience.
Hope you find it helpful


----------



## Gary (Mar 15, 2018)

We have 5 of them throughout the house. Some cheap some not. We've been here almost 20 years now, and the most reliable of all of them has been the cheapest one, out in the shop restroom.


----------



## zannej (Mar 15, 2018)

I'm happy with my Toto Drake, although I'm thinking of getting a Toto Entrada (very similar to the Drake but with a narrower tank, doesn't have sanagloss, and is less expensive) for my friend who's toilet broke. It apparently cracked during the very cold weather bc his house has no insulation and it was below 30 degrees in the bathroom.


----------



## billshack (Mar 24, 2018)

I am a plumber 30 year in the trade. TOTO drake, just about every other plumber i know has toto. no brainer


----------

